# Cardboard box for soap mold?



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 18, 2011)

Can I use a cardboard container as a soap mold? I have an empty sandwhich baggie box that looks like it would be the PERFECT size and shape for a mini loaf mold. Will this work, or is cardboard a really bad idea?


----------



## Fullamoon (May 18, 2011)

I've done it, but with thicker cardboard, such as Capri Sun boxes cut in 1/2 lengthwise. I've also used the empty Reynold's Wrap box, etc. As long as the walls are thick enough they will not bulge. But you still have to line it with parchment paper. It's not like using a waxy Half-n-Half box.


----------



## southerngirl (May 19, 2011)

I've used a "pringgle"s' can before. U can tear the paper/cardboard away from soap.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 19, 2011)

I would use some support on the sides and the bottom. It will also need to be lined.


----------



## saltydog (May 27, 2011)

Ha ha, I just saved a Velveeta 32oz. box for this..super sturdy!


----------

